# Brightscreen Focus Screens?



## EvilTed (Aug 3, 2012)

Brightscreens have a manual focus screen available for the 5DMK3:

http://brightscreenstore.com/estore/?page_id=15#ecwid:category=1731963&mode=product&product=13052626

Cost is $291 installed and shipped.

Anyone have experience with this product and will it allow manual focus lenses to focus better than the stock screen?

Cheers

ET


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes these will allow precise focus for lenses faster than F/2.8.

But...

Your metering will not be accurate. :-\


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 4, 2012)

Pour quai?


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 5, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Yes these will allow precise focus for lenses faster than F/2.8.
> 
> But...
> 
> Your metering will not be accurate. :-\


I have one in my mk2 metering is fine I typically only use spot and center af point on that camera anyway
The vf on the mk3 is so much better than the mk2 I'm not sure how much of a real benefit you will get other than tge focus aids


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 6, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Brightscreens have a manual focus screen available for the 5DMK3:
> 
> http://brightscreenstore.com/estore/?page_id=15#ecwid:category=1731963&mode=product&product=13052626
> 
> ...



Hrm...I don't see the options for installation service. I have considered one of these screens for my 5d2, but the price always put me off. Still kinda that way for my 5d3...but good to know the option is out there! Thanks!


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 28, 2012)

From Brightscreen:


Suggest pre-ordering the screen so it can be ready to install which only
usually takes 1 day at the current time. Screen would currently be $ 191.96
and we can install the screen and ship back to you via FedEx for $ 100 total
$ 291.96.

BrightscreenR 1905 Beech Cove Drive, Cleveland, TN 37312 USA
Telephone 9AM to 5PM EST weekdays only 423 478-1451. 

www.brightscreen.com
http://brightscreenstore.com/estore/

You can also find us on Facebook with our new business page that is being
developed now at:
http://www.facebook.com/Brightscreen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2012)

The 5D MK III as well as the 1DX have a new AE system that no longer gives accurate exposure with many focus screens. Hopefully, this one is not a issue, but many of the Canon focus screens will mount, but require manual exposure adjustment by trial and error, or use of a light meter, exposure bracketing, etc.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 5D MK III as well as the 1DX have a new AE system that no longer gives accurate exposure with many focus screens. Hopefully, this one is not a issue, but many of the Canon focus screens will mount, but require manual exposure adjustment by trial and error, or use of a light meter, exposure bracketing, etc.



I've wondered about the EG-S for the 1d X. Is it a constant mis-metering if you will? Like a tilt-shift lens that underexposes one way of shift and over the other. If so, I could just finetune the 0 EV in the X and it would work as normal. I would REALLY like software support for the EG-S...


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 28, 2012)

Would you lose the ability to auto-focus with this screen in a 5D3?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 11, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Would you lose the ability to auto-focus with this screen in a 5D3?



I don't think this affects the AF at all, since that is done either by splitting off a small bit of the light down below the mirror box to the phase detect sensors, or via contrast detect on the image sensor itself in the case of LiveView AF. This likely(probably) will affect metering, since some/most/all metering is done via what gets bounced up into the VF area. Far as I know at least.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 11, 2012)

With my high-precision screen on my 5DMKII, I meter +2/3 stop and exposure is perfect.


----------

